# Tried a local tournament



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

May 22nd. I got up at 5 a.m. to head off to a local catfish tournament. I arrived at the ramp and meet my friend and paid my share of the entry fee. WE got his boat launched and on the Ohio River for the 7 a.m. start. My friend powered the boat and we headed down river. There was a slight mist and a light breeze on the water; we got our lines in the water around 7:30.

We had a total of 9 rods in the water. With all kinds of bait to see what the cats would hit. Thawed skip jack, fresh catfish cubes, and cherry chicken breast, were the baits. 7:55 Curtis hooked a 2 pound channel cat. That brooked the ice for the day. Then the fish had lock jaw for nothing even tap the rods for some time. Around 10:55 one of my rods got hammered, I let the fish hook itself. I knew it was a nice fish as soon as I cranked the reel. It stayed down giving me a thrilling fight. Curtis netted the blue cat; as he set the net down the hook came free! That cat weighted 10lbs and 2oz., we took a couple photos with my phone and it was placed into the live well. We had hoped we might get the 5 fish limit at that time.
We stayed in the same 1 mile section of the deep water for the rest of the day. We did move around in that area several times, just a couple of taps. I did have one had bite, but I did not get a firm hook set and the fish got off. Needless to say, I was mad with myself for losing the fish. Several hours pass before Curtis rod got bent over, it was another nice Blue cat. This fish came in a 9 lbs 1 oz., so we got a photo of it before putting it in the live well. 

We did have to go back with only our 3 fish. When we tied up Curtis went to get the truck, I watch a number of the groups that had weighed in unloaded their catch at the dock, I was just disheartened to see so many with nice loads of 5 cats they had caught. After Curtis got the boat on the trailer we weighed in our catch, they totaled 21.1 pounds. I had hoped to get a couple of pictures of the blue cats, but Curtis dumped them in the water before I had the chance. We went straight back to the truck and I unloaded all my stuff and put it I my car.

I finally did get a line in the water and caught a nice blue cat to start off my catfishing season. We were out of our field competing against so many professional catfish teams. I Have to give them credit for they did catch their 5 fish limit.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Great report.... Win or not at least you were fishing.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

What part of the river was this? I've been fishing out of Cincinnati and Lawrenceburg a little with my son. He's got a you tube channel, "River Lunacy". We only caught one blue the last time out. Tuesday PM into Wed sun up. What was the other catches like with the other boats? Are there any fish over 30# anymore? Seems like a 25# or larger is unusual now. Except when flooded in back creeks big ones are caught. I'll be honest, I'm really frustrated and I'm thinking we need a road trip about 2-3 hours from Cincinnati to catch any monsters. Thanks for your post.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You are right Jim, the GMR/Ohio is gone downhill big time. Only things that have changed are more cat fishermen and 2 or 3 commerical guys that are hitting it hard. I talked to alot of people at the ramp and their mostly CPR people. That leaves one thing in my mind, over harvest by the commerical fisherman. Fewer fish making it long enough to grow to 25+.
Just so they can die in a pay lake somewhere. SAD😪


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Some things never change. glad tosee youboth out fishing. this is J mac new name on here. oldname macfish


----------

